# any ferry offers available ?



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, are there any ferry or tunnel offers or codes available for late October or early November , (7 meter van 2 people and a dog) we have a few Tesco vouchers but saving them up for another trip.

John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can use MOTORHOMEFACTS in the promotion box on P&O

that gives you a little discount


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are using Brittany Ferries our code is F85632 you are welcome to use that for BF bookings, it goes to all our gite guests.

It will give you at least 10% discount.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you want to wait a couple of weeks and things happen as previous years there will be a DFDS code given out at the NEC show.

If a kind member of MHF should give us the code you might use that.
Bookings can be made up to the end of the show plus 1 day. I'm not certain whether the bookings have to be for after 31 December.

Perhaps another member here has some information on that.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

autostratus said:


> If you want to wait a couple of weeks and things happen as previous years there will be a DFDS code given out at the NEC show.
> 
> If a kind member of MHF should give us the code you might use that although I'm not certain whether the bookings have to be for after 31 December.
> Perhaps another member here has some information on that.


I made a huge saving when this code came out so it defo is worth the wait (way more than 10%)...almost half price as I remember as I tow a trailer too.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Penquin said:


> If you are using Brittany Ferries our code is F85632 you are welcome to use that for BF bookings, it goes to all our gite guests.
> 
> It will give you at least 10% discount.
> 
> Dave


Dave, Is this BF code free for any MHF member to use?

Keith


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, I am happy for anyone to use it, if anyone has problems send me a PM but those that have used it say it works OK.

It works all year round as we give it to our gite guests.

Dave


----------

